
"Paypal froze over $70,000 in my account; Say they won't return it for 180 days" - DanBC
http://www.reddit.com/r/Entrepreneur/comments/1rkkd7/paypal_just_froze_over_70000_in_my_account_say/
======
OafTobark
Why is this even news. PayPal has been doing this for years.

------
DanBC
Just for clarity: this isn't me.

